# Komplementärfarben



## The real Gangster (18. Juli 2003)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Und zwar wusste ich nicht, ich welchem Forum ich diese Frage stellen sollte, deswegen frag ich einfach mal hier nach 

Ich suche eine Freeware die mir anzeigt, welche Farben zueinander passen. Ich bin mir nie sicher, welche Farben miteinander harmonieren und welche nicht. Ich hatte mal eine 15 Tage Version von solch einer Software, aber ich weiss nicht mehr welche Software das war, und 15 Tage waren auch viel zu wenig.

Ueber einen Link waere ich sehr dankbar !

Greez GaNGstA !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. Juli 2003)

http://www.metacolor.de


----------

